# Long Coat German Shepherd



## nyvolvolvr (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to the community here and need some guidance finding a breeder, specifically for long coat GSD's. I've read the books, websites, forums and I'm set on the German Shepherd breed, specifically a long coat GSD.

When starting to look for a breeder though, I came across long coat GSDs that were LARGER than average, so called large boned. From my reading in books, and even from this website, the larger GSD's could have health issues and should be avoided. What are your thoughts on that? 

http://www.longcoatgermanshepherds.com/Sampson.html

I believe long coat GSD's are beautiful animals, and my perfect german shepherd would be a long coat shepherd with a sable coat...thats my dream right there.

So I'm hoping the community can help me find a reputable breeder near the Pittsburgh, PA area. If my dream dog is out of state, than I'll make the trip.

Let me know what you all think!

-Rob


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Rob,
I have a coated sable GSD. He is from Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH

They do not breed for coated dogs specifically they breed 100% DDR lines that have great temperaments, health, and are low/medium drive dogs. Their lines throw coated dogs in almost every litter. The litter my boy was in of 11 puppies 5 were coated. 3 sables and 2 blacks. 

Is this going to be a family dog or are you looking to work the dog in sports? What type of drive do you want?









This is my boy at 18 months old


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You're right to trust your instincts. You want to run away from any breeder who is breeding specifically for a physical extreme-- unusually large German Shepherds, for example, or a specific recessive trait like long hair or black coats. 

Long hair is a trait that pops up occasionally in most lines. It shows up in Euro show lines more often than in working lines. You're better off choosing a breeder that breeds for sound, stable, strong-nerved dogs and occasionally has long hairs than looking for a breeder that breeds specifically for coat length.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I love my long coat GSD. He's so handsome and his coat is so soft and luxurious. Don't know where you are located, but I got my boy from a breeder here in Miami, FL. Make sure you have a good vacume cleaner!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There were 3 long coated pups in Stosh's litter of 6, neither of his parents are long coated. Just a happy accident.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Stosh said:


> There were 3 long coated pups in Stosh's litter of 6, neither of his parents are long coated. Just a happy accident.


It's a recessive gene like solid black/white. Neither of Sonar's parents were coated dogs either, but the lines throws the gene often.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's parents have had three litters, both parents are stock coats. So far Hondo is the only coated puppy. He was made just for me!


----------



## nyvolvolvr (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm from the Pittsburgh, PA area, anyone have any recommendations for breeders or resources to find breeders in the area?

Suzzyq01: This will be a family dog, I would like the dog to be involved some sports/activities just depends on the dog and how well we all enjoy it. I'm not looking for a high drive, so "medium" drive would be okay. I have a five year old so I'd like for her to be able to play with the dog without him/her sitting there like a lump. BTW, your dog is purrtty!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you're specifically breeding for extremes, you're more than likely neglecting other aspects... temperament and health are two that come to mind.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Long coats "happen" in many litters!!! I had 3 in my G's - all awesome gorgeous boys!! One lives in Dormont BTW, one in West Mifflin.....

What part of Pittsburgh are you in????

Lee

(near Monroeville)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would *pounce* on the opportunity for a Wolfstraum pup.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I would *pounce* on the opportunity for a Wolfstraum pup.


Concurred


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

aw shucks! Thanks! Haven't had any for awhile ~ but Hexe (with Kristi) should be having a litter to Nick del Lupo Nero - who knows about coats tho! Had 3 from Hexe's mom a few years ago....gorgeous boys! Don't know if either carries a coat recessive tho....

Lee


----------



## nyvolvolvr (Sep 13, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Long coats "happen" in many litters!!! I had 3 in my G's - all awesome gorgeous boys!! One lives in Dormont BTW, one in West Mifflin.....
> 
> What part of Pittsburgh are you in????
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm on the other side of the city near Robinson...about 10 minutes from the airport.

Good to hear there's a breeder nearby, especially one that many speak so highly of!

I'll be checking out your website tonite.

-Rob


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

website a bit out of date.....new computer - old program issues.....!!!

Hexe does not yet have her own page - and she is due in 3+ weeks....Csabre bred, but not 100% sure she took yet....

Pittsburgh dog training and German Shepherd Dogs

Here is Kristi's site too - she is doing training in the area as well....

Lee


----------



## MichelleYoo (May 10, 2011)

Your best bet will be to find a breeder who breeds high quality dogs and occasionally has longcoats. The long coat gene is a recessive gene and most often found in show lines, it's believed to contribute to the "plush coat" look preferred in show lines which is why it hasn't been bred out. It's a simple recessive so if two normal coat parents are bred, who each carry the gene then statistically, 25% of the litter will be long coats.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a coatie as well but he came from two stock coated parents. My breeder does not breed for that at all, he breeds for Schutzhund stock.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had 3 longcoats (still have 2 of them) and all of them were of stock coated parents. Halo is a longcoat sable working line girl.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SGSR has an 8 month old coatie. He's a black/tan but still beautiful.


----------



## Coater (Jan 1, 2013)

great forum, i've learned a lot.

i'm having trouble, please help.

i'm looking for german shepherd long hair, 
qaulity breeder,
for household pet and watchdog,
no undercoat,
not short back legs type,
mostly black,
within 250 miles of daytona, florida,
not too expensive.

please point me in the right direction.

thank you


----------



## Kindred07 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Samson Vom Peet*

I have a long coat GSD I bought from Kelly Peet. At kellypeet.com I wanted exactly what you are looking for and I got him and more!! My Samson is the sweetest most loveable boy! He has been obedience trained, home protection trained and I am a firm believer that his breeder knew exactly what I wanted. I wanted Medium drive long hair shepherd with parents that have good hips/elbows. Not oversized but Samson's mother is showline red/black 75lbs and father is working line sable Twister 95lbs. My mother bought his half brother at a later time and my mother says he is a doll as well. Very easy to please, nice energy but not spastic and protective enough but not to where we can't have people over etc. I have never regretted getting him for one day. He is 1yrs old today! He weighs 75lbs. You can find his home protection training on youtube under Samsonvompeet or InternationalK9


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are some great looking ones

Ró?ne | Owczarki niemieckie d?ugow?ose - hodowla ARKADIA


----------



## convaz1 (Feb 12, 2013)

*long haired*



Kindred07 said:


> I have a long coat GSD I bought from Kelly Peet. At kellypeet.com I wanted exactly what you are looking for and I got him and more!! My Samson is the sweetest most loveable boy! He has been obedience trained, home protection trained and I am a firm believer that his breeder knew exactly what I wanted. I wanted Medium drive long hair shepherd with parents that have good hips/elbows. Not oversized but Samson's mother is showline red/black 75lbs and father is working line sable Twister 95lbs. My mother bought his half brother at a later time and my mother says he is a doll as well. Very easy to please, nice energy but not spastic and protective enough but not to where we can't have people over etc. I have never regretted getting him for one day. He is 1yrs old today! He weighs 75lbs. You can find his home protection training on youtube under Samsonvompeet or InternationalK9


 i see your lovely boy dog samson, i too have a long haired just about 1 year old. we just put down our other gs, not long hair but she was a friend for about 14 years. anyway out new dog piper looks just like samson. i am looking to breed her, because i think the long hair gs are a beautiful breed. i wish you lived in the north carolina area. but alas....any way good luck with samson


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper's father was long coat and her mom was a stock coat and in her litter only her and her sister were coated out of 11 pups.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Finding a long coat with no undercoat is sooooo hard, why not just get a long stock coat? O:


----------



## jmargel (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a long coat, she is 8 months old. Got her from schlossfelsen kennels ( schlossfelsenkennels.com ) she was from the Brazil litter. She is a higher energy dog but very intelligent and great to have around 

She ran me $1300 plus $350 shipping. Comes with health guarantee AKC papers and she is full blooded german.

Here is a picture I took of her this past week.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I know you're looking for breeders, but I got my LC from rescue


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Never had a long coat until now. Getting him (Havoc) from Bullinger Shepherds breeder of German Shepherds in British Columbia german shepherd puppies shortly. Kind of worried about the long flight from British Columbia Canada to EHT NJ. I expect he won't smell to wonderful. Tracy had 3 long coats from a litter but they are all taken. But I am sure they will pop up again....










From her site about long coats....

 >>>A long coated puppy is probably the cutest thing on earth. From a Breeder point of vew the long coats are a bit of a curse because typically they can be your best puppy in the litter, but they carry the long coat recessive gene. In order for a long coat to be produced in a litter, both parents must carry the gene. This coat factor comes from the beginning of the breed where the dogs were more "Collie coated" During the progession of the breed and the development of the standard it was determined that this coat was not as weatherproof for the dogs that were working in the field herding sheep. There are varying lengths of long coats, some almost have a normal body coat, but they have tufting on the ears, genetically they are still long coats. Personally I love long coats and am never unhappy when I see them in my litter, typically they are the first to sell and the ones that are always carried around and cuddled the most.<<<


----------

